# nach emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world sehr viel mit "-"

## pieter_parker

```
emerge -uaDvN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libintl-0  ELIBC="(glibc%*) (-uclibc)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-8a [8] 940 kB                      

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/realpath-1.15  USE="nls" 33 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libburn-0.7.6-r1 [0.7.0] USE="-track-src-odirect%" 759 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.4 [2.3] USE="-doc" 1,471 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0-r1  USE="crypt -debug -fuse -gnome* -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.1 [6.0_p4] 2,209 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10  USE="lcms*" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0 [2.6.0-r2] USE="-doc" 1,513 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8  USE="X opengl svg xcb* (-aqua) -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4  USE="alsa ffmpeg gtk -doc -gstreamer* -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/busybox-1.15.3  USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.5.2  USE="nptl xcb* -debug -motif -pic" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.0  USE="clucene dbus exif* fam qt4 -debug -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2  USE="alsa consolekit usb -cups -debug -doc -gstreamer* -old-daemons -test-programs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libisofs-0.6.28 [0.6.24] USE="acl zlib -xattr" 628 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.49 [2.2.47] USE="nls (-nfs)" 355 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9  USE="nls" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 485 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.15  USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.17  USE="X a52 aac alsa css dts flac gtk ipv6 mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome* -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex -vcd -vidix (-vis) -wavpack -win32codecs* -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.22  USE="alsa gtk -doc -gstreamer* -oss -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gdb-7.0.1 [7.0] USE="nls python -expat -multitarget -test -vanilla" 17,213 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1  USE="-debug -gstreamer*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/eog-2.26.3  USE="dbus exif* lcms* python -debug -doc -xmp" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-2.26.3.1  USE="python -cjk -debug -doc -gnome* -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-voip/ekiga-2.0.12  USE="dbus sdl -avahi -debug -doc -gnome*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.8 [0.7-r1] 8 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.8  USE="alsa dbus python sqlite startup-notification -custom-optimization -debug -gnome* -java" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.3.80-r1  USE="alsa xcb xine (-aqua) -debug -gstreamer* -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.131-r2  ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.7.1 [1.6.2-r2] USE="X alsa -doc -examples -nsplugin -source" 35,688 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.4-r1  USE="tcpd -kerberos -nonfsv4" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.6.1 [0.2.4.5] 89 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -nas -nut -openal -opencore-amr -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -samba -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vidix -win32codecs* -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.8  USE="alsa dbus sqlite startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome* -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.26.0  USE="-debug -eds*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libproxy-0.2.3-r2  USE="python webkit xulrunner -gnome* -kde* -networkmanager -seamonkey" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.2.0  USE="dbus gtk ldap opengl pam (-aqua) -bash-completion -binfilter -cups -debug -eds* -gnome* -gstreamer* -java -kde* (-kdeenablefinal) -mono -nsplugin -odk -templates" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.8  USE="exif* hal nls -bonjour -doc -examples" CAMERAS="-adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -barbie -canon -casio_qv -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -kodak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mars -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l859 -pccam300 -pccam600 -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 -ptp2 -ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra -sipix_blink -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -sonix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z -template -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-1.0.4  USE="X a52 aac alsa dbus dts dvd ffmpeg flac gcrypt hal httpd id3tag libnotify matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png qt4 sdl sse svg truetype vorbis x264 xcb* xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddax -cddb -cdio -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gnome* -gnutls -ieee1394 -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsysfs -libtiger -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -modplug -mtp -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss (-pda) -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -stream -svga -taglib -theora -twolame -udev -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vcdinfo -vcdx -vlm -win32codecs* -wma-fixed -xinerama -xosd -zvbi" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.26.4-r1  USE="-beagle -debug -doc -gnome* -test (-tracker) -xmp" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gtkam-0.1.16.1  USE="nls -debug -gimp -gnome*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.26.3  USE="-doc -eds* -networkmanager -policykit" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0-r1  USE="hal -debug -eds* -policykit" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/evolution-2.26.3  USE="crypt dbus hal ldap python ssl -debug -exchange -gstreamer* -kerberos -krb4 -mono -networkmanager -nntp -pda -profile" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.26.3-r1  USE="acpi hal ipv6 -apm -debug -doc -gnome* -gstreamer* -networkmanager -policykit" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.26.2-r1  USE="spell -eds*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.7  USE="X dbus opengl sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -kde* -multimedia -phonon -xmlpatterns" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2  USE="-doc -gnome*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.5  USE="exif* opengl (-aqua) -debug -desktopglobe (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop" 0 kB

Total: 52 packages (11 upgrades, 2 new, 39 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 61,668 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3901/screenshotemergeuadvnwo.jpg

der link verweisst auf eine .jpeg datei wo es bunt und in farbe zusehen ist

ich bin der meinung neulich noch standen

win32codecs .. kde .. gnome .. gstreamer

bei den useflags die bei emerge --info aufgelistet werden

```
eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop *

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server
```

hat sich am desktop profile etwas geändert oder woran liegt es ?

----------

## nikaya

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eselect profile list
> 
> ...

 

Neulich in "eselect news read":

 *Quote:*   

> 2010-03-23-new-subprofiles
> 
> Title New desktop subprofiles for GNOME and KDE
> 
> Author Theo Chatzimichos <tampakrap@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

Wie du siehst gibt es jetzt zusätzlich die Subprofile "/desktop/gnome" und "/desktop/kde"

Wenn Du es so behalten willst wie bisher kannst Du die Flags "eds evo gnome gstreamer kde" zu der USE-Variablen in make.conf hinzufügen. Zukünftige Änderungen an den Subprofilen werden davon aber nicht tangiert.

----------

## pieter_parker

ok ja

aber was hats mit den win32codecs aufsich ?

----------

